# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Αρθούρος Ρεμπώ – Μια εποχή στην κόλαση

## kutchunie

ΚΑΠΟΤΕ, ΕΑΝ ΕΝΘΥΜΟΥΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ

Κάποτε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, με συμπόσιο έμοιαζε η ζωή μου, όπου κάθε καρδιά ανοίχθηκε και κάθε λογής κρασί έτρεξε. 

Ένα βράδυ, κάθισα την Ομορφιά στα πόδια μου -και τη βρήκα πικρή -και τη βεβήλωσα. 

Όρθωσα το ανάστημα μου ενάντια στη δικαιοσύνη. 

Τράπηκα σε φυγή. Ω Μάγισσες, Ω Δυστυχία, Ω Μίσος , είναι που σε σας τον θησαυρό μου εμπιστεύθηκα.

*Κατάφερα να εξαφανίσω μέσα μου, όλη την ανθρώπινη ελπίδα. Με δρασκέλισμα αθόρυβο, κτήνους βαρύθυμου, έπνιξα κάθε ευχαρίστηση.*

*Κάλεσα τους δήμιους για να αφανιστώ, μασώντας τις κάνες των όπλων τους. Επικαλέστηκα τους λοιμούς για να με πνίξουν σ’ άμμο και αίμα. Η Δυστυχία ήταν ο Θεός μου.. Στη λάσπη ξάπλωσα στεγνώνοντας τη σάρκα μου με μιαρό αέρα. Υποδύθηκα τον ανόητο ως του σημείου παραφροσύνης.*

Και η άνοιξη μου έφερε το τρομώδες γέλιο ενός ηλίθιου. 

Εντούτοις, όταν ήμουν έτοιμος να κοάξω! Σκέφτηκα στα παλαιά συμπόσια να ψάξω το κλειδί, μήπως και βρω ξανά την όρεξη μου.

Η Φιλανθρωπία είναι το κλειδί. Τούτη η έμπνευση καταδεικνύει ότι ονειρεύτηκα.

« Θα παραμείνεις Ύαινα, και όλα τα άλλα…» κραυγάζει ο δαίμονας που κάποτε με έστεψε με τέτοιας λογής όμορφες παπαρούνες. Ψάξε το Θάνατο με όλες τις κεφαλαιώδεις επιθυμίες σου, και τον εγωισμό σου ολάκερο, και μ΄ όλες σου τις αμαρτίες». 

Α! Επαρκής είμαι απ’ αυτά: Αλλά,* Αγαπημένε Σατανά, σας ικετεύω, μη δείχνεται τόσο ενοχλημένος· και καθώς αναμένεται μερικά καθυστερημένα σημάδια δειλίας, δεδομένου ότι εκτιμάται σε έναν συγγραφέα την έλλειψη περιγραφικής ή διδακτικής ενόρμησης, σας επισυνάπτω τούτες τις ειδεχθείς σελίδες από το ημερολόγιο μιας καταραμένης ψυχής.*

Αγαπώ. Θα συμπληρώνω κομμάτια που και που, όταν δεν κοιμαμαι κι αρχιζω το διάβασμα

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## kutchunie

ΠΕΙΝΑ

Και να’ χα όρεξη,

μόλις και μετά βίας

Γεύση γης και πέτρας

Πάντα ελαφρά γευματίζω

Χωρίς να εξαντλώ το βράχο, το κάρβουνο και το σίδερο. 



Η πείνα μου ανάβει,

Τροφή, πείνα, Του αγρού ο ήχος

Ρουφήξτε το ζωντανό φαρμάκι Βοτανίζοντας. 

Φάτε τις πέτρες που αυτός σπάζει

Αρχαίες πέτρες εκκλησιών

Βότσαλα κατακλυσμών παλαιών,

καρβέλια σπαρμένα σε γκρίζες κοιλάδες. 

***

Κάτω απ’ τις φυλλωσιές

ο Λύκος ούρλιαξε φτύνοντας φτερά πολύχρωμα

από το συμπόσιο των πτηνών

κι όπως αυτός, ίδια καταβροχθίστηκα. 



Φρούτα και χορταρικά έτοιμα να συλλεχθούν

Αλλά η αράχνη στο φράχτη απάνω

τρώγει βιολέτες μόνο. 



Έτσι αποκοιμήθηκα!

Έτσι θυσιάστηκα

Στους βωμούς του Σολόμωντα

Ποτίζοντας το χώμα με σκουριά

Και ανθίζοντας Κέδρους. 

Επιτέλους, ω ευτυχία, ω σκοπέ, παραμέρισα το σκούρο μπλε του ουρανού, που μοιάζει με σκοτάδι, και ως χρυσός σπινθήρας στο φως της φύσης έζησα. Και πάνω στη χαρά μου, το πιο κωμικό, μα και συνάμα όσο πιο έξαλλο μπορούσα πήρα ύφος: 



***

Ανακτήθηκε! Τι;

Η Αιωνιότητα.

Είναι που αναμίχθηκε η θάλασσα με ήλιο. 



Ω! Η αιώνια ψυχή μου,

Τήρησε τους όρκους αψηφώντας

τις μοναχικές νύχτες και τις αναμμένες μέρες. 



Έτσι θα απελευθερωθείς

απ΄ την ανθρώπινη ψήφο

από τις κοινές επιδιώξεις



Πέταξε σύμφωνα με… 

Καμιά ελπίδα

Μήτε ανάταση

Επιστήμη και Υπομονή

Σίγουρο είναι το βασανιστήριο 

Κανένα αύριο για να θυμόμαστε,

Απομεινάρια Σατινένια

Η ζηλευτή αγνότητα Θέτει το καθήκον. 



Ανακτήθηκε!! Τι;

Η Αιωνιότητα.

Είναι η θάλασσα π΄ αναμίχθηκε με ήλιο. 

Έγινα μια όπερα περίφημη: Είδα πως κάθε πλάσμα καταδικάσθηκε στην ευτυχία. Η δράση δεν είναι ζωή, είναι ένας τρόπος να εξασθενείς, ένας εκνευρισμός. Η ηθική είναι η αδυναμία του εγκεφάλου. 

Κάθε πλάσμα κι άλλες διάφορες ζωές πρέπει να’ χει. Αυτός ο Κύριος δε γνωρίζει τι πράττει· Είναι ένας Άγγελος. Τούτη η οικογένεια είναι σα γενιά κουταβιών. Με μερικά άτομα, λογόφερα σε κάποια στιγμή από τις προηγούμενες υπάρξεις τους – όπως ακριβώς δηλαδή συνέβη κι αγάπησα αυτό το γουρούνι. 

Καμιά από τις σοφιστείες της παραφροσύνης, – της τρέλας που κάποιος κλείδωσε, – δεν έχει λησμονηθεί από μένα: Θα μπορούσα να τις απαριθμήσω όλες, κατέχω το σύστημα.

Η υγεία μου απειλήθηκε. Ο τρόμος με πλησίασε. Αρκετές μέρες μισοκοιμάμαι, και ξυπνώντας, τα πιο θλιβερά μου όνειρα συνεχίζονται. Ήμουν έτοιμος για το θάνατο, και από επικίνδυνους δρόμους η αδυναμία μου με οδήγησε στο όριο του κόσμου και στη Cimmeria (Κριμαία), στη χώρα του σκότους και του ανεμοστρόβιλου.

Έπρεπε να ταξιδέψω, για να διαλύσω τις συναγμένες στο νου μου γοητείες. Στη θάλασσα, που αγάπησα σαν να επρόκειτο να διώξει μακριά την ακαθαρσία μου, είδα τον σταυρό της παρηγοριάς ν’ αναδύεται. Καταδικασμένος κι απ΄ το ουράνιο τόξο. Η ευτυχία ήταν η μοίρα μου, η τύψη μου, το σκουλήκι μου: Η ζωή μου θα ήταν για πάντα θεόρατη ώστε να αφιερωθεί στη δύναμη και στην ομορφιά. 

Ευτυχία! Το θανατερό γλυκό της τσίμπημα, μου θύμισε του πετεινού το πρώτο λάλημα- ad matutinum, Christus venit – στις πιο σκοτεινές πόλεις:

Ω Εποχές, Ω Κάστρα!

Ποια καρδιά είναι αμόλυντη; 



Έμαθα το μαγικό της Ευτυχίας:

Άπαντες γοητεύει. 



Ζητωκραυγάστε για αυτή σε κάθε εποχή,

κάθε φορά που ο πετεινός τον Γαλατών λαλεί 



Α! Κανένας φθόνος πια:

Τη ζωή μου την έκανε ζωή του 



Κείνη η γοητεία είχε πάρει σάρκα και οστά

διασπείροντας τις προσπάθειες 



Ω Εποχές, Ω Κάστρα! 

Αλίμονο! Η στιγμή της διαφυγής του,

θα σημάνει την ώρα του θανάτου μου 



Ω Εποχές, Ω Κάστρα! 

*** 

Αυτά είναι παρελθόν. Σήμερα ξέρω πώς να δοξάσω την ομορφιά.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

υπεροχο κουτς!...

----------

